# Can I copyright a name with a certain font



## xguy9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

There is a common word that I want to use for my business name. I have a particular font I want to use for this word and I want to use this word in a certain font i like on T-shirts, stickers, magnets, etc. I don't really care if another person uses the name because its a common name but its the name in the font style and curve shape i like that I want to protect. Can I copyright or trademark this?

thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would defer to those who know about copyrights but...lets assume to copyright it...all legal...etc and someone else decides to use it...do you have a lot of $$ for an attorney to pursue this evil doer...maybe up to 20-30K...it all comes down to who has the biggest pockets...food for thought


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, you can trademark the word with the style. 

Per the copyright office: *How is a copyright different from a patent or a trademark?*
Copyright protects original works of authorship, while a patent protects inventions or discoveries. Ideas and discoveries are not protected by the copyright law, although the way in which they are expressed may be. A trademark protects words, phrases, symbols, or designs identifying the source of the goods or services of one party and distinguishing them from those of others.

For more information on trademarks go here - Questions and Answers - USPTO- USPTO and click on the Trademark tab.

You can also go here to read more about copyrights: U.S. Copyright Office - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## xguy9 (Oct 12, 2007)

hostingdiva said:


> Yes, you can trademark the word with the style.


Thanks for the info, I like the word and my design for it. I wanted to put it on t-shirts and bumper stickers.


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

hostingdiva said:


> Yes, you can trademark the word with the style.
> 
> Per the copyright office: *How is a copyright different from a patent or a trademark?*
> Copyright protects original works of authorship, while a patent protects inventions or discoveries. Ideas and discoveries are not protected by the copyright law, although the way in which they are expressed may be. A trademark protects words, phrases, symbols, or designs identifying the source of the goods or services of one party and distinguishing them from those of others.
> ...


----------

